# Innocent or guilty?



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pulled away from my phone (trying to send out a text message) and then I captured this image 5 seconds after pulling said bird away. So is she innocent or guilty?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Innocent, no face that cute can be guilty


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol. She is continuing to jump on my phone. Cant get her to hold still long enough for another pic.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so guilty for being so cute


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont know about innocent or guilty, but she sure is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I say INNOCENT!!! Can't you see she's got "who, sweet lil' old me?" written all over her face?:lol:


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I think she is trying to hard to look innocent.. If I was on a jury and the defendant looked that innocent, I would vote guilty!


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Shes smirking no doubt about it.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL I think she'd make a good lawyer.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

He he, she's been found guilty on the charge of looking too adorable


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She is so darn cute!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

She's BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

hahahahah she is so adorable


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

lol She looks so guilty  but also so cute! Her head is tilted just a tiny tiny bit and those eyes looking at you!


----------

